# 2 yrs master course advice needed



## cheekysmiles (May 23, 2013)

Dear All, 

I am first time here, currently received offer from Monash and RMIT. But my course is in Fiance and it is 1.5 yrs only, therefore, does not meet the requirement of the 2 yrs post-study visa scheme. and it is also not on SOL list. 

Anyone have idea if the 1.5 yr can extend to 2 yrs? or should I change to accounting related course? as those r 2 yrs. 

Look forward to hear all of your advice. 

Thanks a lot. 

Apple


----------



## Amrita (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Apple,

Finance is not on the SOL however you can always extend the 1.5 years course to 2 years course by clubbing another course.

In that way you can extend you visa. Accounting is a more safer option at the moment.
-May I know which intake you are looking at: july/2013 or feb/2014
-Also are you on student visa at the moment?

Thanks
Amrita


----------



## Todd (May 14, 2013)

cheekysmiles said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am first time here, currently received offer from Monash and RMIT. But my course is in Fiance and it is 1.5 yrs only, therefore, does not meet the requirement of the 2 yrs post-study visa scheme. and it is also not on SOL list.
> 
> ...


In which country do you want to continue your study?Let us know about that so we can suggest you a better option.And its better to ask about VISA norms with an expert to staying there.


----------



## paddy445 (Oct 24, 2013)

Amrita said:


> Hi Apple,
> 
> Finance is not on the SOL however you can always extend the 1.5 years course to 2 years course by clubbing another course.
> 
> ...


Hi Amrita... I am looking forward to apply for Masters from Australia. Can you please suggest me that if I go for MBA in HR then will it be a safer option for Future job chances in Australia. I mean what is the scope of this there. ???

Thanks
Pardeep


----------

